# Tivo Slide remote is awful!



## Jonathan316 (Jan 4, 2004)

I was gullible and bought a Tivo Premiere as a pre-order. After reboots, lockups, and consistent ongoing problems you'd think I'd learn my lesson about buying any new Tivo gear before others have reported on it. Nope - I bought a new Tivo Slide remote the week they started shipping. Wish I hadn't.

The Slide remote is smaller and without that comfortable feel in your hand of the classic Tivo remotes. Its keys are SO sensitive you cannot just set it down - you have to handle the remote carefully at all times because even the lightest brush against it hits a key. If its top keypad bumps or touches anything at all - it will touch a key. You have to treat it like glass to stop this from happening and the physical key sensitivity is nothing at all like previous Tivo remotes. The smaller size and over-sensitivity makes it downright painful to have on the coffee table.

Another irritating thing is that it is not flattened on the bottom at all. So when you set it down on a table it tends to rock back-n-forth until it comes to a stop. Like a bouched ball hitting the ground faster and faster until it comes to a rest, the Tivo Slide is started rocking by the lightest touch or bump. Very irritating on a hard surface.

This time I've learned my lesson. Never again will I buy a new Tivo product from Tivo - I will wait until they make it into the store so you can get some semblance of assurance that the item willl WORK and not be another Tivo "opps!" (like the Premiere) which was not ready for prime time.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I Like mine.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I like it a lot. You can reach all the buttons easily unlike the old remote.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I do find the buttons a little too sensitive, but other than that, I like it. The size is an adjustment, but a larger size would make it awkward for using the keyboard.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally, I like the smaller size since I don't have to keep shifting it up and down in my hand to reach the control buttons vs. the d-pad. And I haven't found the buttons to be as sensitive as yours either. I am really happy with the snappiness of using my Premiere with the Slide.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I got used to the smaller size very quickly, and now despise the classic larger Peanut. It did seem odd at first, but I grew to prefer it very quickly - it fits better in your hand, and all buttons are only a thumbs-reach away. 

The buttons are sensitive though. While for normal use I actually like them better that way - but if you drop the remote, even onto soft carpet, buttons will be pressed. Sometimes even setting it down upside down will do it. But, nobody was ever killed by an errant button press.

And the fact that it rocks a bit on a flat surface doesn't bother me one bit. 

-Ken


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like mine a lot. its small and fast. also cant stop sliding it open all the time while watching tv.

also i think the old remote looks to long now.


----------



## landscapeman (Oct 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting one, Unsure if the bluetooth works all that well.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I really like my slide remote. It is a bit smaller, and that took some getting used to, but it's also a bit heavier (or at least it feels so) so it has a very solid feel to it. I find it to be VERY reliable. Initially I plugged the blue tooth receiver into the back of the tivo, and found that reliable. I then used the extension to move the receiver around to the front, and that works better. Note that even though it's now in the front, it does not need line of sight; I guess there was just too much shielding/interference in the back of the unit.

The ONLY problem I've had is that I find myself still using the old keyboard - purely out of habit. As soon as I discover that this is what I'm doing, I slide the remote open and use the physical keyboard.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I like mine, but I have noticed if I have it on the couch next to me it will occasionally register a button press when I don't intend to.

Mine failed the other day, though. The bluetooth pairing had some sort of problem, and it would not work in IR mode at all. I called Tivo and went through some troubleshooting and determined it was actually a problem with the remote. They're sending out a replacement tomorrow.

I don't regret buying it at all, and look forward to getting the working replacement.


----------



## landscapeman (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Bud, Will it work if the unit is in a closet or in another room?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I have to agree with the majority. I was very impressed with the slide remote.
Bluetooth works very well for me. It reaches another room through the wall to about 25 feet. It probably works farther away than that, but 25 feet is as far as I can go without going outside my apartment.


----------



## landscapeman (Oct 18, 2010)

Great, I will order one tonight. Thanks


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If only the Premiere were as functional as the Slide remote.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Slide remote works fine.

I do wish the buttons were slightly less sensitive (in particular the thumbs down button, which seems easy to push by accident), but it's nothing I can't deal with. 

The responsiveness of the bluetooth is far better than any IR remote I've had. I'd definitely take the increased responsiveness and keyboard utility over some minor sensitivity issues.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

All of the issues seem like features to me.

Smaller size? A plus. It feels very natural in my hand. Sensitivity? A plus. I hate having to mash buttons and wonder if the action takes place. The sensitivity combined with the much faster blue tooth response makes it feel like an extension of my hand.

I have two Premieres and only one slide remote. After using it for quite a while now (First week released..) I find it hard to switch to the old remote for the second unit. Only a matter of time now till another makes it's way to my house. (Too busy to shop, and it is pricey enough to justify some shopping..)


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have no problems with this remote. The buttons work the way i like.I cant say any thing bad about the remote its great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

My first slider would not respond to the commands every time. I sometimes had to hit the button 4 or 5 times to get it to work. This was replaced by Tivo but the new one still does not respond to the command buttons every time. The worst non-response is the fast-forward button.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

I love the bluetooth but don't like the smaller size, doesn't fit my hand well. I'll give it a little more time but it's probably going back.


----------



## TravisM (Mar 16, 2005)

I like my Slide. Beats the old way of searching.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

Doesn't anybody but me have a problem with the Tivo not responding to the slider's commands sometimes?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

mscroggin said:


> Doesn't anybody but me have a problem with the Tivo not responding to the slider's commands sometimes?


Yeah, I noticed that sometimes the remote has to "wake up" and doesn't respond for a couple of seconds. It's a slight annoyance, but I still love the remote.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

mscroggin said:


> Doesn't anybody but me have a problem with the Tivo not responding to the slider's commands sometimes?


As mentioned by someone earlier, try moving the USB Bluetooth receiver around a bit. Apparently, getting the receiver out from the back of the unit may increase its sensitivity to the Bluetooth remote transmitter.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

TishTash said:


> As mentioned by someone earlier, try moving the USB Bluetooth receiver around a bit. Apparently, getting the receiver out from the back of the unit may increase its sensitivity to the Bluetooth remote transmitter.


I am going to try this tonight. Other than a lag I have seen sometimes, I like the remote a lot. In fact, the size is perfect.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's funny you guys keep referring to the bigger S2/S3 remotes as "classic" sized. In fact the true "classic" peanut, which came with the S1 units, was about the same size as the slide remote. The bigger peanut didn't come along until the S2 when they added the switch for it to work with two TiVos and extra space at the bottom so that companies like AT&T could put their logo on the remote.

Dan


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> It's funny you guys keep referring to the bigger S2/S3 remotes as "classic" sized. In fact the true "classic" peanut, which came with the S1 units, was about the same size as the slide remote. The bigger peanut didn't come along until the S2 when they added the switch for it to work with two TiVos and extra space at the bottom so that companies like AT&T could put their logo on the remote.


That would be the pre-historic peanut remote.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I like my Slide remote, except for a few small gripes, nothing major.

1) Keys:

Keys are packed a little too close together and sensitive. I've accidentally thumbed down a few shows when I was trying to hit volume down or mute buttons. This is the most often mis-hit for me since so often the volume on something jumps too high, esp when starting to play a show, or I need to mute. Also mine has rolled off the couch due to its round shape, and even landing on soft carpet has caused errant button press more often than not. Sometime it hits the power button and turns off my entire home theater. Having to spend another 5 sec to turn everything back on is annoying.

Both the directional buttons and FF/RW/Play/Slow are a circular pad. I prefer the old way of having them in different shapes, it's easier for my hand to memorize the buttons. On the slide when I finish a show I try to hit the up arrow to delete it, sometimes I mis-hit the play button.

2) Shape:

The slide remote feels too symmetric, and could be shaped to fit your hand better. I've picked it up upside down a couple of times, and took a while to realize it's upside down and all the keys I hit were garbage. This matters more since it works in RF, so pointing the remote backwards doesn't matter. I came from using a Harmony One, if you've used that, you know what I mean when I say an ergonomically perfect remote that fits in your hand, and you know exactly where you're pressing.

The round shape definitely has its downside. When I put it on the couch next to where I'm sitting, if I shift my weight a little, sometimes the couch would bounce up and there rolls the little slide remote. Harmony One again IMO is the prefect shape for a remote, a little flat and super stable no matter where you put it.




Edit:

And one more wish:

I wish that the remote has a Search shotcut, like on all the smart phones. If this remote is born to make search on Tivo as easy as possible, wouldn't a search shortcut key be the single most important key on the remote?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

yunlin12 said:


> The slide remote feels too symmetric, and could be shaped to fit your hand better. I've picked it up upside down a couple of times, and took a while to realize it's upside down and all the keys I hit were garbage.


This was a common problem with the original S1 peanut as well. They added some little things to the S2/S3 remotes to combat this like little ribs on the bottom and flat spots so you could feel if it was upside down.



yunlin12 said:


> I wish that the remote has a Search shotcut, like on all the smart phones. If this remote is born to make search on Tivo as easy as possible, wouldn't a search shortcut key be the single most important key on the remote?


I don't use the new UI, but does the TiVo+4 shortcut work? In the old UI it takes you to search by name, so it seems like it should map to the new search in the HD UI.

Dan


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Tivo support again. I've tried the usb extender cable and have the bluetooth receiver above the remote control window and also have moved my Tivo wireless adapter well away from thebBluetooth receiver. My Tivo is in a wooden cabinet with the cabinet doors closed (no glass, all wood). The one thing I didn't try yet was to move the Bluetooth adapter out from inside the cabinet (while still keeping the cabinet doors closed). I'm trying that now and should know by the end of the night if it helps. That sort of defeats the whole purpose of Bluetooth though.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

For all you who have problem with the remote reception, have you checked in the System Info menu to see if the Remote Battery Level shows any possible clue?


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

yunlin12 said:


> For all you who have problem with the remote reception, have you checked in the System Info menu to see if the Remote Battery Level shows any possible clue?


I have checked that also and the batteries are fine. After using it tonight for a couple hours it seems to work much better since I moved the Bluetooth receiver out of the cabinet. You shouldn't have to do that though.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

mscroggin said:


> I have checked that also and the batteries are fine. After using it tonight for a couple hours it seems to work much better since I moved the Bluetooth receiver out of the cabinet. You shouldn't have to do that though.


What's the construction material of your cabinet?


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

yunlin12 said:


> What's the construction material of your cabinet?


1/2" wood, probably press board. No glass in it to reflect signals.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

yunlin12 said:


> What's the construction material of your cabinet?


1/2" wood, probably press board. No glass in it to reflect signals.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I spoke too soon. Even though the receiver is not in the cabinet the Tivo is not responding to all the commands again.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mscroggin said:


> I have checked that also and the batteries are fine. After using it tonight for a couple hours it seems to work much better since I moved the Bluetooth receiver out of the cabinet. You shouldn't have to do that though.


How did you move it? With a USB extension cable or something?


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

Fofer said:


> How did you move it? With a USB extension cable or something?


With the usb extension cable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Almost entirely off-topic, it's funny how awful and awesome, once synonyms, have come to be antonyms.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Almost entirely off-topic, it's funny how awful and awesome, once synonyms, have come to be antonyms.


That is awfully awesome.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

mscroggin said:


> I spoke too soon. Even though the receiver is not in the cabinet the Tivo is not responding to all the commands again.


Some people have theorized about interference with wireless routers

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8152491#post8152491

I have both 802.11n (5GHz) and 802.11g (2.4GHz) running near my Tivo and no issues with the remote. I've used channels 1 and 11 for the 2.4GHz band.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Almost entirely off-topic, it's funny how awful and awesome, once synonyms, have come to be antonyms.


Nice.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

yunlin12 said:


> Some people have theorized about interference with wireless routers
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8152491#post8152491
> 
> I have both 802.11n (5GHz) and 802.11g (2.4GHz) running near my Tivo and no issues with the remote. I've used channels 1 and 11 for the 2.4GHz band.


My router is in my basement and the Tivo is in the living room. I'm going to try unplugging the Tivo wireless adapter and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Do the magnets in the slide remote make it heavy?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

tootal2 said:


> Do the magnets in the slide remote make it heavy?


AFAIK, there are no magnets, but it does feel like it.

I raised the same question wondering if the slide function used magnets. I was told 'no, it uses a mechanism similar to this':


----------



## TravisM (Mar 16, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> Do the magnets in the slide remote make it heavy?


The slide remote is heavier than the regular remote.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

steve614 said:


> AFAIK, there are no magnets, but it does feel like it.


It seems like it does use magnets to "snap" into the open and closed positions. If you lift "up" on the faceplate (ie, to widen the gap between the two pieces), it seems like there is a magnetic force pulling them back together.

I could be wrong, but it seems like it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TerpBE said:


> It seems like it does use magnets to "snap" into the open and closed positions. If you lift "up" on the faceplate (ie, to widen the gap between the two pieces), it seems like there is a magnetic force pulling them back together.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems like it.


It could just be a flexible piece of plastic.

Pull it apart a few times and see if it breaks.


----------



## TravisM (Mar 16, 2005)

TerpBE said:


> It seems like it does use magnets to "snap" into the open and closed positions. If you lift "up" on the faceplate (ie, to widen the gap between the two pieces), it seems like there is a magnetic force pulling them back together.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems like it.


The slide out keypad has magnets on the left and right of the "Cap" buttons.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

There are magnets in the remote. I get metal chips from work stuck on them. I guess they could b use to keep it closed.

Can you take apart the slide remote so we can see the insides?



steve614 said:


> AFAIK, there are no magnets, but it does feel like it.
> 
> I raised the same question wondering if the slide function used magnets. I was told 'no, it uses a mechanism similar to this':


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TravisM said:


> The slide out keypad has magnets on the left and right of the "Cap" buttons.





tootal2 said:


> There are magnets in the remote. I get metal chips from work stuck on them. I guess they could b use to keep it closed.


It makes sense. I was just going by what I was told. I feel that the slide's snap open is spring loaded and the snap shut is due to magnets.


tootal2 said:


> Can you take apart the slide remote so we can see the insides?


You first...it's you're idea.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think the tivo slide remote should be on the tv show sliced so we can see it sliced open


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Had friends over last night - and used Pandora for real for the first time. They were searching for some artists, etc. Slide was awesome!. Looked up a specific video on youtube, again slide was awesome 

However, I dod get a periodic lockups on my slide 
The bluetooth light goes solid, and the remote stops working for IR/Bluetooth (both). Only way to fix is to pull the batteries. Anyone else seen this?
-Shaown


----------



## TravisM (Mar 16, 2005)

I haven't had that problem.
Sometimes I have to push a button twice to get any action.


----------

